# Trek 3700 frame question



## bidaci (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a 2004 Trek 3700 that has been passed around the family for sometime and now has been sitting idle. I know this is an entry level bike with entry level components but it has served it purpose well. In 2004 the frame material was Alpha Aluminum, no it looks like they call it Alpha White Aluminum. Based on the fact that the same material is used in the Bruiser and Jack frames and the weight of the 3700, I assume this is certainly not butted tubing. However, is this a strong enough frame to make into an all purpose street/trail/path, do it all bike that may see some light drops and jumps? Or is this just basically a bike path frame that should be left as such.

Anyone have the inside scoop?


----------



## MichauxYeti (Nov 10, 2005)

Beat it until it dies.


----------



## bidaci (Nov 7, 2005)

That what I am planning to do. I just don't want to do it at the expense of a piece of thin wall aluminum coring my calf or worse.


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

When was the last catostrophic frame failure you've seen in person? Don't worry about it. Ride it hard.


----------



## Mark S (Aug 1, 2007)

Quick question. The Trek hardtails range from 3700 through to 4500. Do all models use the same frame, with just component upgrades, or does the frame differ?

Regards, Mark.


----------



## BeatAFool (Jan 14, 2008)

> When was the last catostrophic frame failure you've seen in person? Don't worry about it. Ride it hard.


Last week, then two weeks before that, then (not in person) but a month or two before that........... all with head tubes snapped off, two at the butt one at the haz, one 29er two 26er, all aluminum........... all on pos and all with novice riders



> The Trek hardtails range from 3700 through to 4500. Do all models use the same frame, with just component upgrades, or does the frame differ?


Not so sure about the 08 but older models were the same pos


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

i have a 2004 3700 which i have beat the shi!t out of. I used it for everything from xc to dh racing. granted im not that heavy (65 to 70 Kg). it should hold if u dont go too crazy, but be wary of the wheels they have a habit of tacoing themselves. beat it then buy a good bike.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 8, 2006)

I raced a Trek 4100 frame (XC) with no problems. I did upgrade almost every other component though. I'd bet the wheels will go well before any frame problem.


----------

